# Texas hiking reports



## Nomadinexile (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, went out tonight in Austin area for one hour to black light for scorpions very close to a spot I've found plenty.  Area was not biologically isolated from known habitat, and is the same except for maybe a micro climate or two within. 

Weather: Low 60's and raining with lighting.  Barometric pressure is just under 30 Hg.     Time: 11pm

Besides a million fluorescing pedes, I saw nothing.  Not one scorpion.  Not under rocks, not on trees or in their boughs, nor anywhere else that I could see.   Enjoyed the hike though, so it wasn't fruitless.       ~r


----------

